# transferer photo vers pc



## Aurelana (7 Avril 2013)

Qui pourrait me dire comment je peux faire pour transferer les photos que j'ai importées sur mon IPAD via ma carte d'appareil photo sur mon PC


----------



## lineakd (7 Avril 2013)

@aurelana, soit la bienvenue!
Voici de la lecture.


----------

